# اعادة تدوير النفايات الصلبة



## مهندس القدرة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم : :31:
اخواني محتاج كتب او مواقع تفيدني في موضوع بحثي (اعادة تدوير النفايات الصلبة) ويا حبذا لو كانت حديثة ان امكن.

وجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء..........*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك رابط البحث للمواضيع في القسم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=3098007


----------



## أسعد علبي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

تفضل عزيزي هذا الرابط فيه شرح رائع عن الموضوع
رابط مخالف أرجو نقل الموضوع مراعات لقوانين الملتقى ......... المشرف

​


----------



## مهندس القدرة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي . بس ما وجدت شي في هذا الرابط


----------

